# Dog deterrent



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Does anybody know if there are any portable devices that would deter dogs from chasing me on my bicycle? If I could, I would carry a big stick for some head smacking but I'm thinking of a device giving off an audible sound that would stop them in their tracks. I haven't been bitten or brought down yet but had some close calls and its very frightening if up to five dogs growl, bark and chase you down the road.

I don't know who they belong to but its a public road and, as its a dead end Campo track, I have no alternative escape route. On my Quad or in the car I simply accelerate and let them take their chances, something I can't do on the bike so I now turn back when I see them waiting for me.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Bit of lateral thinking - have you thought of taking some dog treats for them and making friends with them?
Approach them slowly - ask them to sit and give them treats.
If they are aggressive as you approach - just throw the treats to them and get more familiar with them each day.
After a week - they will be waiting patiently for you each day and you will have new best friends!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

If you are able to find the owners then I understand if you make a police report (denuncia) the dogs automatically become dangerous dogs, regardless of what breed or size they are. The owners are then required to observe problematic restrictions 

If you cannot find who the owners are, then maybe you could call the police to attend and take action. I understand dogs must be on a lead at all times. Thus the police could take action. 

Good luck


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Seems a bit excessive to get the police involved when no actual harm has been caused I think.

Anyway, as the OP doesn't know who to report, I doubt much would be done.

I'm not sure about the making friends idea either. maybe the OP would become the surrogate owner and end up having them follow him home...

AS for deterrents (as the OP asked about), what about something which makes a loud noise? Dogs hate fireworks so maybe there is something which makes a loud bang that you can use?


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

From what the OP says it sounds pretty serious to me. “ Haven’t been bitten yet .......”

Calling the police rather than taking direct action against the dogs, will not end up with you being the one in trouble.

The police are empowered to seize the dogs. Of course it would mean they would have to time off from adding to the million people they have fined so far under the lockdown.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

A high-power water pistol?


----------



## CltFlyboy (Feb 11, 2020)

What about an ultrasonic dog repeller? They work well (though I haven't used one in years) as dogs cannot stand that ultra high frequency sound. And it's safe for them and you too.

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=ultrasonic+dog+repeller


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Juan C said:


> The police are empowered to seize the dogs.


And you think that this is a suitable course of action against dogs which have barked at someone?


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

I would get one of these


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Overandout:- And you think that this is a suitable course of action against dogs which have barked at someone? 

Don Marco said, " I haven't been bitten or brought down yet but had some close calls and its very frightening if up to five dogs growl, bark and chase you down the road."


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

There are a lot of packs of dogs in the campo that do not have owners.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Juan C said:


> From what the OP says it sounds pretty serious to me. “ Haven’t been bitten yet .......”
> 
> Calling the police rather than taking direct action against the dogs, will not end up with you being the one in trouble.
> 
> The police are empowered to seize the dogs. Of course it would mean they would have to time off from adding to the million people they have fined so far under the lockdown.


It's not serious but it's annoying. Certainly not worth involving the police as no offence has been committed. If the police in your area have nothing better to do than chase stray dogs who so far have done nothing other than run after a bicycle then you must live n a very peaceful area. As the OP doesn't know who the owner(s) of these dogs are how do you think the police will find out? Take photographs and knock on every dog in the area to ID them? Ask the dogs? I think you are overdoing your civilian copper role here.

And what do you mean by 'seize the dogs'? To what end? Euthanise them? Ffs. 
And one way to make sure you are more likely get bitten is to 'take direct action' against the dogs.

I sympathise with the OP. It's annoying to have the unwanted attention of a dog when on a bike or on foot. When I take my dog (on a lead) for a walk near my house I'm often -or rather he is - pursued by an amorous female who gets under his and my feet and spoils our walks. I've resigned myself to the fact that my Choco is a babe magnet.

The only suggestions I have for the OP are 1) try to contact the owner and 2) buy a pack of cheap frankfurters, throw them some distance away from the direction you're heading and 3) pedal fast.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

I did edit my post to say it is not the dogs that are to blame but the owners. It seems that edit went missing

However having once been cornered by a pack of dogs when I was out running, but not being frightened I was able to chase them off. I had friend who was badly injured by dogs on a beach in Penang. 

https://www.thelocal.es/20170221/man-mauled-to-death-by-pack-of-dogs-in-southern-spain

A 66-year-old man was killed walking across his own land after by a pack of five dangerous-breed dogs that had escaped from a neighbouring property.

Dangerous dogs spain
. https://www.google.es/amp/s/www.the...about-dangerous-dogs-in-spains-andalucia/amp/


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Some years ago I was sitting peacefully in my car with my dog Xena, a Cane Corso, in the back about to go home. It was early in the morning, about 7.30 a.m. in the campo. I became aware of a man taking photos of me and the car. I asked him what he was doing and he said I had a vicious dog that had attacked his dog. When I said that I had no idea what he was talking about he swore, said he would kill my dog and threw stones at me. I told him to eff off and went home and wrote it off as an encounter with a lunatic.
About a week later I had a denuncia from the Guardia Civil. Off I went to the cuartel. I was asked if I was the owner of a large brown dog. I said No my dog was a medium -sized black Cane Corso and produced her passport as evidence. That put a stop to the proceedings. In conversation I said that although I wasn't bothered, some women might have been upset, being confronted like that in a lonely place that early in the morning. The upshot was that the denouncer was himself denounced and I was told given a severe warning about his future conduct and wasting police time.

It transpired that my partner had been walking with our Rhodesian Ridgeback Azor, on the leash, and he had had an altercation with the lunatic's dog which was off the leash. No harm done to dogs or humans. As he had seen my partner driving our car he reported the number plate but got the wrong owner. The GC were not amused.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Juan C said:


> I did edit my post to say it is not the dogs that are to blame but the owners. It seems that edit went missing
> 
> However having once been cornered by a pack of dogs when I was out running, but not being frightened I was able to chase them off. I had friend who was badly injured by dogs on a beach in Penang.
> 
> ...


So because some dogs have been dangerous and caused problems in the past, your solution is that all dogs must be treated as dangerous and potential killers / attackers?

Thanks goodness no immigrants have ever committed a crime otherwise we might have cries for all immigrants to be treated as criminals...

Oh hang on wait.... :clap2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The OP is right to be extremely cautious as you never know what dogs might do and some dogs do seem to have a thing against bikes. I am a dog owner and know that you can't 100% trust a dog not to attack and these dogs don't appear to have an owner. If they perceive someone as an intruder they might bite or scratch and if they are without an owner they are presumably without their shots. They probably won't, but then again, they might. I wouldn't take to being dictated to by some angry dogs, so although it's a bit heavy handed I might try to get the police involved. I say try because the police might not bother. Alternatively you could get an animal rescue group involved, but that could take a while at the best of times and now....
Also the local Town Hall (Ayuntamiento ) should take responsibility, but again I think their response would depend on their priorities. According to this article the dogs could be out down if they are not microchipped


> Si me encuentro un perro abandonado¿qué hago? - NOSINMIPERROEn primer lugar debes llamar al ayuntamiento de tu localidad ya que entra dentro de su competencia que no haya perros extraviados o abandonados por las calles. La mayoría de ayuntamientos no cuentan con un servicio designado para ello por lo que es posible que se nieguen o te deriven al 112. La Ley de protección animal obliga a los ayuntamientos a hacerse cargo de los animales que están en la calle, algo que no se cumple por norma general. Lo más que tienen son perreras donde los animales que no tienen microchip son sacrificados.



A dog attack story...
Our previous dog was attacked in a car park at the beginning of a country walk. We had finished our walk and Oker (fox terrier) was a bit tired. he was on a lead. A jeep drew up and 2 huskies bounded out straight for Oker. They had already marked their prey from inside the jeep. They attacked and we managed to pull them off (the owner protesting that they had never done anything like that before. This is what I mean about you never know what dogs are going to do). We quickly checked Oker over and went home. He was completely subdued in the car so when we got home we looked him over again. Blood began to drop on the floor. We parted his thick fur (he was not clipped) and saw a deep gash about 5 inches long around the top of his neck. % inches and a fox terrier is a small dog. We rushed him to "urgencias", emergency operation and 600€ taken from our pockets. We hadn't taken the name and number of these people. He went completely grey after that until a new coat came in the following year.
Pobrecito Oker .
Our friend called him Frankendog because it looked like his head had been stitched back on.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I used to carry pepper spray in Spain as a last line of defence. Never had to use it.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

I have certainly seen some dogs off leash unexpectedly attack and even kill other dogs here, especially smaller dogs who are on a lead. Not often, maybe 3 times in the last 5 or 6 years. There are dogs, presumably abandoned, in the mountains near me and they certainly attack other animals, especially sheep, and it is quite often an attack by a pack (the forensic evidence indicates they are not wolves).


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

Overandout said:


> And you think that this is a suitable course of action against dogs which have barked at someone?


Having been attacked many times by dogs running alongside my cycle or motorcycle, and at least three times by packs of feral dogs, this would be the mildest of my reactions. Riding my motorbike in the Middle East they were a continual problem, which I solved on more than one occasion by accelerating and sticking out my boot as I reached the animal crouched ready to run alongside, and managed to break its neck.

On one occasion two of them jumped into the back of the Land Rover pickup I was driving and tried to attack me through the missing rear window of the cab. I managed to throw them out by violently swerving sideways a few times.

Admittedly that was not in Spain, but when we lived there, a stray Alsatian took a piece out of our 12 year old son's leg after knocking him off his bicycle. The owner of the miserable hound pleaded with him not to report it to the Guardia, and he wouldn't tell me who it was, as he felt sorry for him.

Dogs running wild often form packs which can be extremely dangerous, as they revert to their wild instincts, but most dog owners have such a blinkered view that they can't conceive that their cuddly little friend could do any harm.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Nomoss said:


> Having been attacked many times by dogs running alongside my cycle or motorcycle, and at least three times by packs of feral dogs, this would be the mildest of my reactions. Riding my motorbike in the Middle East they were a continual problem, which I solved on more than one occasion by accelerating and sticking out my boot as I reached the animal crouched ready to run alongside, and managed to break its neck.
> 
> On one occasion two of them jumped into the back of the Land Rover pickup I was driving and tried to attack me through the missing rear window of the cab. I managed to throw them out by violently swerving sideways a few times.
> 
> ...


Is this supposed to convince me that the dogs who have barked at the OP are dangerous and need putting down? I'll let you guess as to whether it has worked or not.

I'm not a dog owner by the way, and never have been, just someone who thinks that you shouldn't tar all with the same brush.


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

Overandout said:


> Is this supposed to convince me that the dogs who have barked at the OP are dangerous and need putting down? I'll let you guess as to whether it has worked or not.
> 
> I'm not a dog owner by the way, and never have been, just someone who thinks that you shouldn't tar all with the same brush.



A bit of selective reading there, but that's the sort of thing I expected.

The OP ACTUALLY said: 

"I haven't been bitten or brought down yet but *had some close calls* and its *very frightening* if up to five dogs growl, bark and chase you down the road"

It is frightening, especially if one is alone, or it's in the dark.

As far as I'm concerned, FIVE dogs chasing someone ARE dangerous, and SHOULD be put down.

I didn't mention previously, but when the two dogs got into the back of my Land Rover, they were part of a pack of at least a dozen, of all imaginable sizes.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Having a different opinion isn't "selective reading", it is using an alternative logic process to come to an evaluated conclusion.

My opinion is not the same as yours!


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

Overandout said:


> Having a different opinion isn't "selective reading", it is using an alternative logic process to come to an evaluated conclusion.
> 
> My opinion is not the same as yours!



Using convoluted language doesn't add any value to your statements.

I might value your opinion more if it wasn't an "alternative" one, in the same sense as "alternative news".

By "selective reading" I referred to your misquoting/editing the OP's statement.

Maybe you have a "different opinion" of what the OP's words mean?

So that, to you, someone who was chased by five threatening dogs to the point they were very frightened simply had "dogs who have barked at them".


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Nomoss said:


> Using convoluted language doesn't add any value to your statements.
> 
> I might value your opinion more if it wasn't an "alternative" one, in the same sense as "alternative news".
> 
> ...


You win.

Kill 'em all.


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

Overandout said:


> You win.
> 
> Kill 'em all.


Always extremes from people who only see black and white.

No. Kill them as and when it is necessary. 

The alternative is to shut them up and somehow pay for their upkeep, or let them roam and form bigger packs until someone really suffers.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Overandout said:


> You win.
> 
> Kill 'em all.


Did you get out of the wrong side of the bed this morning?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

When an owner says his/her dog 'has never done that before' ....I'd bet my life they're lying. Of course every aggressive dog has their first bite but a responsible owner will be aware and take some kind of action to prevent it happening again.

Our Rhodesian Ridgeback was a large, muscular 54 kilo boy, very protective of us both. This could be a problem, as we found out when my partner was embraced by a friend who ended up being pinned against the wall with a snarling dog at his throat and a large paw on each shoulder. We learned our lesson and warned people not to come too close. We were happy with his protective nature as it meant we could go anywhere with him, alone at any time day or night without fear but we were aware of the problems it could cause. So we took action to avoid them. We had him under tight control with a CannyCollar, an excellent device. He was gentle with other dogs and people but hated being touched by strangers. Again, we warned people. 

I love my dogs but not all dogs. I am not sentimental and I know that dogs can be aggressive, vicious and can cause harm. But let's have a bit of balance here. The most dangerous animals on earth, especially to women, are men. More men and women are killed or injured by men than by dogs, snakes, lions, you name it.

It's not only dog owners who need to be educated in responsibility. Many times I've had to leap in to stop a child trying to stroke my RR. Parents need to teach responsibility too. And yes, there are times when killing a vicious dog is justified, when done in a humane manner. Being a nuisance whilst riding a bike or motorbike doesn't often come into that category.

Once on a local tv programme I said that as men were the biggest danger to women, the obvious solution would be to put men under curfew, allowed out only when accompanied by a woman. A bit like women in Saudi Arabia, only allowed out accompanied by a man. Tongue in cheek, of course.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

BTW, just to be clear, I don't advocate putting down the dogs that are causing problems to the OP.
I do think a group of dogs wandering around with no owners is a problem that needs to be addressed.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

jimenato said:


> Did you get out of the wrong side of the bed this morning?


Maybe!! 

On the other hand we have to accept that we can't always agree and share opinions.

Nomos thinks these dogs should be put down, I don't. It's no problem, but there's no value to the argument, neither of us are going to change our views.


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

Pesky Wesky said:


> BTW, just to be clear, I don't advocate putting down the dogs that are causing problems to the OP.
> I do think a group of dogs wandering around with no owners is *a problem that needs to be addressed*.


That sounds like Boris solution :clap2:

How would you address the problem before THIS happens more often?

Naturally, dogs are always GRATEFUL to humans that care for them

Of course, Egyptian dogs are different.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Nomoss said:


> That sounds like Boris solution :clap2:
> 
> How would you address the problem before THIS happens more often?
> 
> ...


 I hope you aren't comparing me to Boris Johnson as i can't think that that's favourable...
Haven't looked at the links, but my solutions are as outlined before, call the police or the "Ayuntamiento" or an animal rescue group, or, new one call SEPRONA https://www.guardiacivil.es/es/institucional/Conocenos/especialidades/Medio_ambiente/index.html


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nomoss said:


> That sounds like Boris solution :clap2:
> 
> How would you address the problem before THIS happens more often?
> 
> ...


Well, what would you do? Kill all dogs?

Would you like me to trawl through back pages of the Olive Press, The Sun and publicise cases where humans have been attacked by other humans? I am more likely to be attacked by someone of your species than a dog.

Instances where humans have been attacked or killed by dogs are getting more and more publicity. If you look into the circumstances surrounding these attacks there are often common factors: they are more likely to occur, in the UK at least, on run-down Council estates or in deprived areas than in leafy suburbs, often as a result of back-garden dog breeding and sometimes by dogs that have deliberately been brutalised by criminal types.
Now I know you have to be careful here. But going by reported facts it would seem that ignorance, poor education and poverty are involved in many of these instances. The fault is very often with the human who through neglect, maltreatment,poor handling or sheer lack of social responsibility causes the problem.

As for the case in Egypt: we have no idea what conditions these dogs were kept under in that shelter. Judging by the lives led by some Egyptians, I would imagine that they were not the standard in wealthier parts of the world. We don't know the circumstances of this tragic event but we do know that like humans, animals can harm, kill even those who care for them. Humans kill their parents, mothers kill their babies.

I'm not sure what you think the answer should be. I do think you are taking an exaggerated, disproportionate view. Dogs can injure and kill but they also bring unmeasurable love and companionship to humans of all ages. They also perform valuable work with the police, drug detecting, helping people with some medical conditions, bring joy to people in hospitals and homes for the elderly. They have been known to save lives as well as take them.

In a perfect world no dog would harm a human. In a perfect world no human would harm another human. Bad things happen. It's how we live and have lived for centuries and until perfection comes will continue to do so.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I hope you aren't comparing me to Boris Johnson as i can't think that that's favourable...
> Haven't looked at the links, but my solutions are as outlined before, call the police or the "Ayuntamiento" or an animal rescue group, or, new one call SEPRONA https://www.guardiacivil.es/es/institucional/Conocenos/especialidades/Medio_ambiente/index.html


From my experience locally, the police and SEPRONA which is a branch of the Guardia Civil are as useful as the proverbial chocolate fireguard. Ditto the Ayuntamiento. 

Animal rescue groups don't often have the time, equipment or expertise to catch 'wild' dogs. It's not that easy. We don't usually go out to catch dogs. 

The fact is, there are few solutions. More action on the part of the police, stiff fines for people who don't control their dogs would help. And as always, education. That's why ADANA goes into schools and anywhere where people will listen to explain the work we do and how with responsible ownership we could be made redundant.
That won't happen though.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, what would you do? Kill all dogs?
> 
> Would you like me to trawl through back pages of the Olive Press, The Sun and publicise cases where humans have been attacked by other humans? I am more likely to be attacked by someone of your species than a dog.
> 
> ...


Absolutely agree. Most people who buy those dogs rear them to be vicious. Some small dogs can be snappy too but sensible owners know this and act accordingly. We had one that wasn’t keen if strangers came in the house but was ok. Once they were settled. Amazing how often I have said to people don’t touch him but then do.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> From my experience locally, the police and SEPRONA which is a branch of the Guardia Civil are as useful as the proverbial chocolate fireguard. Ditto the Ayuntamiento.
> 
> Animal rescue groups don't often have the time, equipment or expertise to catch 'wild' dogs. It's not that easy. We don't usually go out to catch dogs.
> 
> ...


 Yes, I know, you are right. These are the steps to be followed, but I wouldn't guarantee any action being taken... It might be a good time to get the authorities involved though. Crime is down almost everywhere, not so much sleuthing to be done...!
So therefore we go back almost to square one, try using some kind of alarm which someone else recommended, or don't go to that area!


----------



## ChrisTea (May 14, 2020)

Air horn, firework (well away from the dog itself...and a bit tricky to pull off in the heat of the moment) and dog alarm all sound like good options. When dealing with aggressive dogs on a bike, I have often found that dismounting early and keeping the bike between you and the dog to be very effective (Dogs in plural is a different matter). I have found that they lose interest after a short but intense minute and walk away (It sure would better if we didn't have to go through that).


----------



## CltFlyboy (Feb 11, 2020)

Over here in the States a lot of people carry around a can on bear spray - that's pepper spray on steroids - and it works. I'll also carry a sidearm in areas where I know there is a possibility of running into trouble, especially if the missus is with me. I'm a dog lover and have two right now, I'd never, ever hurt one unless my life or my family was threatened.

https://www.amazon.com/Guard-Alaska-Pepper-Spray-Holster/dp/B005ITXAIM


----------



## ChrisTea (May 14, 2020)

Ha! Mace/Pepper spray, good one! That never came to my mind, should definitely do the trick. I see it is legal here in Spain too, less than 10 euros a can.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Thank you all for taking the time to reply. As many have said, reporting it to the authorities would more than likely be a waste of time but will do anyway as it can't do any harm. Handing out treats is not an option I will pursue as I don't feel like rewarding a menace I shouldn't have to deal with.

I have read up about the ultra-sound gadgets and come to the conclusion thats its more aimed at dog owners wanting to train their own dogs or control their barking and besides, the reviews aren't great either.

Pepper spray really appeals to me as its instantaneous but a bit pricey so thought I'd give the water pistol a go as soon as the shops open again. I'm toying with the idea of adding some soap to the mixture hoping it would have a similar effect to the pepper spray. I will however try it out when I'm on the Quad first in case I have to make a quick exit.

If all else fails I'll just have to wait for the lock-down restrictions to ease further and take the bicycle by car out of the campo to a safer location.


----------



## CltFlyboy (Feb 11, 2020)

DonMarco said:


> Thank you all for taking the time to reply. As many have said, reporting it to the authorities would more than likely be a waste of time but will do anyway as it can't do any harm. Handing out treats is not an option I will pursue as I don't feel like rewarding a menace I shouldn't have to deal with.
> 
> I have read up about the ultra-sound gadgets and come to the conclusion thats its more aimed at dog owners wanting to train their own dogs or control their barking and besides, the reviews aren't great either.
> 
> ...


You can make your own "******* pepper spray" (I consider myself the ultimate *******). Mix some cayenne or hotter pepper powder in the water and you have an pretty intense spray for cheap. We used to use this to keep the dogs from licking wounds and from eating furniture when they were young, works pretty great and works VERY fast if it gets in their eyes.


----------

